# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q. Why can't I register with my Hotmail or Yahoo email address?

## Steve Machol

A. In the past we've had trouble from people using hotmail and other anonymous email account posting porno and other obscene messages on the Board.  Since these accounts are totally anonymous there was no way of tracking these people down and stopping them from posting on the Board.  Even if the free email services shut the account down (which was almost never) it was a simple matter for them to get another account and start attacking the Board again.  Consequently the only way to keep the Board free from this kind of trash was to restrict registrations from hotmail and other anonymous email accounts.  Foir this reason you must use a valid email address from your Internet provider to register on OptiBoard.  

If you are concerned about your privacy, you can choose to keep your email address private when you register on OptiBoard.   Therefore you should have no concerns about your address becoming public.

----------


## Ney Rojas-Mejia

Thanks for the clarification.  When I registered I tried to use my yahoo account (I use this only for email) but could not.  Great job in keeping the creeps out of this wonderful site.  Ney

----------


## mullo

Some of us creeps slipped by............Mullo   ;)

----------


## Steve Machol

> _Originally posted by mullo_ 
> *Some of us creeps slipped by............Mullo   ;)*


Yeah but at least you're using an email address that isn't anonymous.  We can always track you down like the dog you are!  :D

----------


## Ney Rojas-Mejia

LOL:) :) :) :)

----------


## stephanie

Yes believe me the new board is much better without all the stuff that used to go on. It seemed like everyday there was a major agrument from some creep. I got to where I didn't post or even come on Optiboard for a long time. 

Steph

----------

